# 2004 E61 530D SGM Replacement, Issues with ZUSB no.?



## philDI (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,
My Safety gateway module has failed (SGM-SIM 93F9 control unit failure) 

I found the unit under the glove box and retrieved the part no.6960383. I purchased another unit second hand of eBay (Identical part no.) and have since fitted it. 

When using Winkfp to replace the VIN no. in the new module I cant seem to locate the ZUSB no., even going through the ECU family list manually returns no results? I'm using Winkfp version 5.3.1 through a virtual PC setup, I have attached various photos that could help in finding out where it is that I'm going wrong. Thank you in advance for any help!!!


----------



## tivinps (Feb 15, 2016)

you can get the ZB No. from INPA UIF report

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=919931&highlight=


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

philDI said:


> Hi,
> My Safety gateway module has failed (SGM-SIM 93F9 control unit failure)
> 
> I found the unit under the glove box and retrieved the part no.6960383. I purchased another unit second hand of eBay (Identical part no.) and have since fitted it.
> ...


The ECU family for that SGM module is SGMS60.

Your original ZB number was 6960388, the latest is 6975687.


----------

